# First-Time Owner with Pregnant Betta--Help!



## casper123 (Jan 30, 2012)

I bought a female betta from a pet store a little over a week ago. I don't have any experience with them, I just wanted a pet for my room. Over the past week I've noticed her belly is growing bigger and bigger and there is a little white dot jutting out from the bottom of it, which according to my google searches, means she's carrying eggs. I'm kind of freaked out and don't know what to do and I don't want baby fish because I have no idea how to raise them. I called the pet store to ask them what to do and they didn't know, either. Is she going to lay the eggs? What will happen after that? She also didn't eat dinner tonight for the first time and has been kind of resting on a leaf of her plant a lot.

I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but I couldn't find anything online except instructions on breeding, which I'm not trying to do.


----------



## Ana6 (Nov 11, 2011)

Female Bettas don't get pregant. They release eggs sometimes and, if there is a male in the same tank, he might fertilize them and put them in a bubblenest where they later hatch. 

How much are you feeding your fish and how often?


----------



## casper123 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been feeding her about five little pellets twice a day, like the container says. There isn't a male in the tank, it's just her. So will she just release the eggs on her own? Then what happens? Should I clean them out of the tank?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

you won't get baby fish because you don't have a male in your tank.your female betta won't die because of carrying eggs she just holds it forever until she breeds.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

She'll absorb them,lay them an eat them,lay them and ignore them or maybe blow her own nest.But they won't hatch, you'll have no babies.

If she lays them and doesn't eat them then just remove then when you do your normal water changes.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Che could be constipated. Have you seen her poop, or is there poop in her tank?


----------

